# Conflicting Crate Training Methods! -Help!



## Bethie

My husband and I are training our new 8 week old puppy. (Yes I realize she's very young). We have had her home for 4 days now. She is fine sleeping in her crate during the day with no accidents - she even puts herself in the crate for her naps. During the night is another story. She cries a lot at night, which is understandable because she's alone. She sleeps in the living room, we didn't want her in the bedroom (still semi newly weds here and we want the bedroom as our get away). The first night I had gotten up every two hours to take her out to potty. The first couple of times she went potty but it was a fight going back into her crate because she wanted to stay with me. She still had accidents because after a while she just didn't want to potty so she eventually pottied after I had gone back to bed. The next day I read that she should stay in her crate all night without potty breaks. Stating that potty breaks every two hours will train her to go every two hours at night. (I don't agree with this method because she's so small she needs to go at night but I don't want her getting into the routine of going every 2 hours on the dot.) The next night we tried a radio & blanket over her crate & two potty breaks... The radio seemed to soothe and help her sleep but she still only wanted to play when I took her to potty & she did not potty... She ended up peeing in her bed again. Last night we left her in the crate with the radio on and blanket over the crate she cried a little at night but not as much and of course she peed her crate (I knew she would but I'm trying to figure all of this out). It seems if we're up every two hours, she pees... if we're not.. she pees. She doesn't get water or food after 6pm. (Mind you it's only pee not bowel movements in the crate.) I don't want to run everytime she cries and get her used to that but I don't want her thinking that midnight potty break is play time either. HELP please! :mellow:


----------



## Grace'sMom

For her loneliness ..... You can get a heartbeat for her.... they have a puppy that makes a heartbeat sound called... (lemmie find it....)

Snuggle Pals

PetStages makes a bone and heart shaped pillow that makes a heartbeat sound.

For the peeing....

She is a TINY puppy. An 8 week old Maltese puppy cannot hold it all night.

Can you give her space to potty? Someone just posted a GREAT idea using the wire shelving to create an extension on the crate so you can put a potty pad in.... 

You need to give her an area to pee every 2 hours...unless you are going to get up and let her out every 2 hours. Put I'd suggest using a pee pad and giving her that space to get up, pee, then go back to bed (since she will go back into the crate for nap.


----------



## Bethie

I agree about the 2 hour thing with her being so young. I would rather not have her using pee pads primarily as she is training well to go outside during the day. After 4 days she is already going to the rug by the door to go outside. The problem is with me coming to her every two hours she thinks it's playtime and doesn't want to potty. I've tried speaking firmly and not speaking at all. Either way she still wants to play instead of potty.


----------



## Grace'sMom

That's because she misses you. Maltese are bred to be pure companion dogs... not anything else... they were bred to sit on the queen's lap. So they do not do well alone.

I'm currently training my fully housebroken 7 month old Grace to use pee pads. I wish I would have dual trained her in the beginning. Because we have some times now that I can't get her out but her holding it causes UTIs.....

I've learned many here dual train pads and outside from the start without issues. I wish I had done it from the start instead of being where I am now with it all..... 

It may be a long while before she can go all night without a potty break. But it is up to you.


----------



## silverhaven

Honestly put her by the bed for now. That is how I started off Lola and she never made a peep at night. It just need be for a short time. I don't like to have dogs in the bedroom at night either, so it was an easy transition to move her crate out into the bathroom after a short time of her being used to the routine of sleeping at night. 

Potty wise I find both really useful. My two will happily use either method. There are some situations where it is really handy to have them comfortable with pee pads. 

She is very young yet. Don't sweat it all too much, it won't take long before you have it all worked out.


----------



## Bethie

She was kept in a playpen with a potty pad on one side so the potty pad is no problem for her she was trained to use it and she hasn't had an accident while being out of the crate except for yesterday when she went to the rug trying to tell me she wanted out and piddled there. I'm really impressed with her doing so well after only 4 days. I'm actually considering taking her crate divider out and putting a potty pad in there to see if it helps some tonight. I hate that I am changing routines every night with this potty thing, but I have to find something that will work. Once she is able to hold it through the night will she stop using the pad?


----------



## Grace'sMom

Bethie,

If she is used to a potty pad from her breeder...she should do fine  And she should still keep up her good potty habits during the day!


----------



## silverhaven

Yes she will likely stop as long as you let her out as soon as you get up. My two always run to say hello after they get up in the morning then run like mad to get their pad for the big morning pee.  they get used to sleeping all night.


----------



## Ladysmom

Bethie said:


> I agree about the 2 hour thing with her being so young. I would rather not have her using pee pads primarily as she is training well to go outside during the day. After 4 days she is already going to the rug by the door to go outside. The problem is with me coming to her every two hours she thinks it's playtime and doesn't want to potty. I've tried speaking firmly and not speaking at all. Either way she still wants to play instead of potty.


An eight week old puppy is at a very high risk for Parvo and other deadly diseases and should not be allowed to walk on the ground outside yet. The antibodies she got from nursing block the effectiveness of the first vaccine. She will be 18 weeks old before she is fully vaccinated.

*In one study of a cross section of different puppies the age at which they were able to respond to a vaccine and develop protection covered a wide period of time. At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks of age, 95% of the puppies could be immunized. *

Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs


----------



## jedoublefy

Right now I check up on my JJ every 3 hours. He's only 5 months old, but I think as time goes on little by little I will stretch the gap of when he can pee.. say 3 hours, then 3 hours 15 minutes, then 3 and a half and so on. These little guys can't hold it in for more than a few hours if they really gotta go, and especially at such a young stage, you should be supervising him alot. I wasn't getting much sleep a few weeks ago when I got him, but he's buying into a system that I implemented and it's working out for the both of us right now C:

Best of luck to you!


----------



## maltese#1fan

I'm currently training my fully housebroken 7 month old Grace to use pee pads. I wish I would have dual trained her in the beginning. Because we have some times now that I can't get her out but her holding it causes UTIs.....

I've learned many here dual train pads and outside from the start without issues. I wish I had done it from the start instead of being where I am now with it all..... 


You should still be able to train Grace to do both. When we first had Heidi she was strickly pad trained -- never went outside. Then when she was about six years old, she "discovered" that she could go outside when we were at the park. So our new routine became that during the day (while I was at work) she would use the pad, but when I came home from work and at night right before bedtime, I would take her outside. Being as smart as Malteses are, I think she figured this all out on her own without any help from me.


----------



## Bethie

Thanks everyone! I think I am going to take her divider out and put a potty pad on the other side and see if it doesn't improve her nights. We are also considering taking her into the bedroom with us until she is sleeping better at night. Last night there was a significant decrease in the crying so I know she's getting more used to sleeping by herself. I spoke with a friend of mine who got Maisy (my dogs) sister and she said she sleeps through the night without accidents but is awaken by any noise at all. There is a HUGE size difference between the two, Maisy was the smallest of the litter. I am definately glad Maisy can sleep with noise because we aren't exactly quiet around here. LOL Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## lmillette

8 weeks is young and so you may need to change things around until you have a system figured out. I originally wanted to litter box train Opey and was trying to so but he didn't want much to do with that and preferred to go outside. So it is all a matter of a system that works and sometimes that takes a little time to establish. Maltese don't like to be alone and she is so young that she is used to being with her mom and litter mates at night. I would take her into your room for a few weeks so she can get used to everything and you should also pick up the heartbeat stuffed animal for her. Good luck with everything. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bethie

We rearranged her crate for bedtime tonight. She has her blankie and her "stinky" (a toy skunk she loves - lol) on one side and the other side is a pee pad. Hoping this helps the potty problem, this was how she was trained at the breeders. I just hope it doesn't affect any of the progress she has made during the day, today she went to the door and whined to get our attention to go out potty several times. I am so impressed with how smart she truly is. I'm going to see how tonight goes with the crying, if it's not any better she's going to come in our room until she has her night night routine established. *Fingers crossed for a good night*  You guys have truly been a blessing with all of the information, it's nice to get first hand experience as information online can be conflicting sometimes. Really glad I joined this forum, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Bethie

So last night Maisy used her potty pad in the crate and stopped crying... But she started barking spells that lasted atleast 15 minutes about every two hours. I wonder if she's getting used to being away from her litter mates but trying to get our attention with the barking?


----------



## gidget'smom

Maybe so if it was the first night she spent in the same room with you, and she knew you were in there. If she did OK with the pee pad in the crate with her and her blanket and favorite toy, as hard as it is I would not give in to saying anything to her when she barks. She is trying to get your attention because she knows you are there. One other thing you can do for comfort is to put a shirt with your scent on it in the crate with her when you go to bed. Otherwise, you know she is fine--she is just a puppy--this too shall pass.


----------



## Bethie

She doesn't sleep in the same room. I'm trying to avoid that, I'm afraid it'll be tough on her moving her back out when the time comes. The barking last night wasn't near as bad as the crying all night long. I didn't give in to her. I stayed in my room and there was no scolding. At one point I got to where I couldn't handle it so I got my ear plugs (Hubby snores! - LOL) I'm hoping as time goes on it will get better. She went on her first mini road trip today and has been extra snuggly this evening. She's slept on the couch snuggled up to my leg most of the evening. Must have worn her out.


----------



## Grace'sMom

I know some may argue with me on this.... but I'm pretty confident that this is the majority in the group:

A typical maltese will not sleep alone.

If you read on the breed's standard - they are 200% *companion* dogs. They live for being with others.... other dogs help, but their true loves are people.

This means: they hate being alone.

They will actually get depressed and develop behavior issues if left alone too much.

I know some have been successful at doing what you are doing. But that is the exception, not the rule.

Most who have been successful have multiple dogs in their home. So the malts are not alone.

To leave an 8 week old puppy who is too young to be away from her litter to begin with.... 12 weeks is the earliest that is recommended.... and to expect that 8 week old puppy to be ALONE all night.....

I'm sorry but it is too much.

That poor puppy 

Add to this that she is the smallest in the litter.... does she have food at night? Are you making sure she is okay when she barks? Maybe she is hungry.... she is only 8 weeks! Many Maltese don't stop nursing until 8 weeks!

I'd highly suggest moving her to your room. Or in the least getting the heart beat toy to put in bed with her. But in reality you are going to have to go to her and spend some time with her be it cuddles, giving her a new pad, giving her water, etc.... halfway through the night for another few weeks if you are set on her sleeping alone in another room. If she is by your bed, you can comfort her by putting your arm down beside her crate so she can smell you and know you are there.

Grace slept through the night at 12 weeks. But she was in her laundry basket next to the bed all night. Then at 16 weeks she just stated sleeping in the bed.

With all I've read about Malts and how attached they are to their people... I can't imagine very many sleep alone. Just not what they were bred for.....


----------

